# ATV Winches



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

The Super winch that's currently on my Suzuki 500 ATV needs replacing and I'm looking for suggestions on brand, size, and alternate mounting ideas. The ATV was purchased used, so I have no history with the current winch. The Harbor Freight winches have good reviews, however I'm hesitant since I've always considered them my shopping place for disposable or one time use tools. Sizes seem to range from 2500# to 5000#...I was thinking about a 3500#, but not sure what size I need. I'm also considering mounting on a receiver mount like pictured so I could move to the back if needed, but not sure if I like the winch extending out so far when it's normally tucked in behind the grill.

Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------

